# Tell me what you think...



## Denuch (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok so I finally came up with this plan tell me what you think about it. Its 3' x 8',used scarm for the design. N scale. If any of you guys has any tweaks feel free!!  Thanx


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice...I like that it's not full of tracks,so you have enough space for scenery wich I like personally.However,if I was you,I'd design some way to turn trains around.Otherwise...a nice and simple plan,I do like it.


----------



## Denuch (Dec 8, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Nice...I like that it's not full of tracks,so you have enough space for scenery wich I like personally.However,if I was you,I'd design some way to turn trains around.Otherwise...a nice and simple plan,I do like it.


Thanks Jake. I will do that definatley.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I second the :thumbsup:, also with the reverse loop too!


----------



## Denuch (Dec 8, 2011)

*Early present*

Well I went out today with a friend and he bought me a turntable(half price). Now iI just got to wait for my auction I won on E-bay to come(early next week and I'll be layin track.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mwpeber (Dec 5, 2011)

If you add a double mainline on the right side, maybe just a couple feet of track and 2 switches, you could run 2 trains at once (inner and outer loop).


----------

